# ron arra 1322 for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

asking $175 shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$150 for rod.....$15 to ship


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

close it up........gonna try to sell local


----------

